# How many quarts gear oil/fluid for manual trans?



## xcountryflyer (Dec 25, 2007)

How many quarts should I buy to refill the manual transmission gear oil - fluid?

One thread said 4 and another thread said 2-3?

I will be buying 75W-90 GL-4 (not GL-5) fluids, probably Redline MT-90.

Cheers!


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

The FSM says 3.0- 3.5 US quarts!! 
been there done that....


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

This is for the GA box not the SR !!


----------



## xcountryflyer (Dec 25, 2007)

Thanks for replies. My other car takes more than 2 quarts but that is the max amount you can put in at anytime since 1/2 the fluid doesn't drain out. So you have a really hard time getting 100% new fluid in the MT.

Didn't know if the Sentra was like that or if it all came out when you replaced.


----------



## xcountryflyer (Dec 25, 2007)

I was finally able to check the downloadable manual and it says about 3.5 quarts. So 4 quarts is what I'll buy. It definitely says GL-4 though. This is for the 1.6L GA engine.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Do yourself a favor and get MT-90.
If you buy GL4/GL5 or a hypoid Oil the synco will be slow and you will end up replacing it anyway.

Redline MT-90 that is....


----------

